# sponsored bike ride please be nice



## firewood (Mar 17, 2009)

hi i am going to do a cycle ride from Workington to Sunderland 
starting on boxing day .
the ride is around 140 miles and i hope to finish it before the new year
i am doing it for katharine house hospice (thay helped me when we lost our daughter) 
if you can help this worthy cause please go to www.Justgiving.com then put in bob hancox this should take you to my page where you can donate
while doing the ride i will try to update my page day by day
thanks for your support 
bob h


----------



## Hobbyfan (Jul 3, 2010)

Bumped to say: Come on folks, what a really worthy cause. Not only is it very hilly between Workington and Sunderland but he's doing it at a very cold and wet time of the year.

Let's all try to give him a little support.


----------



## firewood (Mar 17, 2009)

i have now added some pics to the www.justgiving site
thanks bob


----------



## RedSonja (May 22, 2006)

Hi Bob

I have donated a little something. Wish it could be more but not working at the moment. GOod luck with the ride and make sure you are wearing your thermals..

Sonja


----------



## firewood (Mar 17, 2009)

thanks for the donations iam busy getting my bike ready for this ride .its one that i got out of a skip in janury this year.


----------



## firewood (Mar 17, 2009)

i just had to do this


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

just to note that I have moved this to the charity forum


----------



## firewood (Mar 17, 2009)

well iam still busy doing my training for this ride .
please take a lok at www.justgiving/bob-hancox
thanks bob


----------



## firewood (Mar 17, 2009)

hi i just want to say thanks to johns cross for the sponorship 
thanks guys


----------



## firewood (Mar 17, 2009)

this w/end i have cycled 87 mile .
so far i think we a raised about £380 this is from the web site as well as sponsorship forms .


----------



## firewood (Mar 17, 2009)

just an update iam now ready for the ride been doing around 30 miles each week day on my bike.
at the weekends i have been doing about 70 to 90 miles 
and out in the snow today .
m/home heating is now working and hope it stays that way .

if you would like to donate please go to
www.justgiving.com-bob/hancox.
thanks bob


----------



## loddy (Feb 12, 2007)

I was going to send you a puncture repair outfit but saw you had one, I threw a tenner in the pot instead. 
Good luck on the ride

Loddy


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

That link isnt working or is that just me?????


----------



## loddy (Feb 12, 2007)

worked for me

Loddy


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

the first one has worked OK but the last one just wont so anyway have donated 
Have a great ride :wink: :wink:


----------



## firewood (Mar 17, 2009)

well its still on m/home is loaded .
bikes are ready .
iam ready so hopefully i will get it started on boxing day 
a big thanks to those that have donated some money and sent me masseges.


----------

